# Two Male Malt Rescues in Florida - 8.5 years old



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

</span></span>


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2006)

Oh how sad. Poor little babies. I sure do hope they get adopted and can stay together.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

That is so sad, every time I read about babies needing to be rescued it just breaks my heart. What about Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue, I think they're in Tennessee, I don't know anything about them, just what I've seen on their website.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

eeeeks! seminole is in my old neck of the woods. the hospital is literally 3 blocks from where my parents last lived in that area before moving to the middle of nowhere. 

i will put the word out to old friends and friends of friends in pinellas county. my mother, even, might still keep in touch with some former co-workers in largo. 

oooooh i hope they find a wonderful home. my mother always says that all maltese should be lucky to live like a buttercup. these two certainly deserve that after losing their owner









we should let northcentral maltese rescue know about them too. they're nationwide, i believe, despite their regional name...

thanks for posting this----
ann marie and the "captain of the doggy communication network...ruff rufff ruffff!!" buttercup


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Awwww, how sad. I do hope that they can find a home together. It would be a shame to break them up after being together for 8.5 years
















Sher, keep us informed if you can as to whether they find a new home?

Sending them lots of hugs and kisses,

Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

What a sad situation!









I hope they find homes soon.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

These type of rescues really break my heart. Can you imagine that happening to one of our furbabies? I have fostered little ones before whose owners have had to go into a nursing home. Nothing is more sad than the lost look in their eyes. But.........they seem to adjust pretty well after a couple of weeks. It is hard sometimes to find homes for older ones though. The most common comment I hear is that they don't want to get attached to a dog that is going to die soon







At eight yrs. old, these guys have many yrs. left.
I hope one of the maltese rescue groups takes them.


----------

